
Show HN: Quickly check the last 50 songs you heard on Spotify - cprecioso
https://lastify.now.sh/
======
cprecioso
Hey HN! I'm submitting this super small and focused tool which shows you the
last 50 songs you listened to on Spotify. It can play them on the browser (if
supported) or in connected Spotify clients (if any). It's especially useful if
you forgot to note down a song you heard a bit of time ago, for example.

Spotify on desktop already has a "History" option, but it's only available on
desktop, and only shows you songs you listened to in that desktop client. My
page shows you the last 50 songs, regardless of client.

Hope you find it useful!

edit: BTW, it is all open-source!
[https://github.com/cprecioso/lastify](https://github.com/cprecioso/lastify)

~~~
cprecioso
For anyone curious, the website is basically a UI for the following Spotify
APIs:

[https://developer.spotify.com/documentation/web-
api/referenc...](https://developer.spotify.com/documentation/web-
api/reference/player/get-recently-played/)
[https://developer.spotify.com/documentation/web-
api/referenc...](https://developer.spotify.com/documentation/web-
api/reference/player/start-a-users-playback/)
[https://developer.spotify.com/documentation/web-
api/referenc...](https://developer.spotify.com/documentation/web-
api/reference/player/transfer-a-users-playback)

The website itself is made with Next.js, and data-fetching is done through the
SWR library.

